# Lasagne



## Craig (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm cooking for 6 people at the cottage in a couple of weekends. I won't have much or any time to prep on sight, so I was thinking I'd do up a couple of Lasagnes to take and just toss in the oven whenever. Normally I just toss more or less random stuff in mine, but I was wondering if anyone had any favourite recipes that are a little different I could try. The only key is it has to survive a night or two in the fridge and a couple hours in the car.


----------



## cnochef (Feb 16, 2012)

More interesting versions include sausage, meatballs and hard-boiled eggs in addition to the usual Bolognese sauce, bechamel sauce, pasta and cheeses.

I also make what I call white Bolognese sauce with garlic, onions, celery, dried porcini mushrooms, ground turkey, chicken stock, white wine, salt and pepper and finished with cream and fresh thyme.

Are your friends seafood lovers? You could make a seafood lasagna with spinach pasta, bechamel sauce, dill pesto, shrimps and scallops.

Or you could do a veggie lasagne with marinara sauce, eggplant, zucchini, peppers and olives with a couple of layers of spinach and ricotta cheese.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like this artichoke lasagna from Marcella Hazan, it's quite simple, just noodles, artichokes and béchamel sauce. Cook the arties until browned a bit and combine with most of the sauce, saving some for the top and bottom.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 16, 2012)

Pancetta and portabella white lasagna (bechamel) with plenty of parmigiano reggiano.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 16, 2012)

butternut squash, hazelnuts, brown butter, sage, fresh mozz, parm, bechamel


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am certainly not a proponent of vegetarian cuisine, but I made one using lentils and porcini mushrooms instead of meat because I had a few meat phobics visiting, and I actually liked it. The butternut squash one also sounds nice.

Stefan


----------



## lowercasebill (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/classic-italian-lasagna-recipe/index.html
you can google some other recipes but i have switched to the classic italian with bechemel based sauce ,, i use jimmy dean savory sage sausage instead of beef and sometimes i add spinach and portabellas .. i make a bunch and leave the sausage out of 2 small servings to give to the neighbors


----------



## Craig (Feb 17, 2012)

Good ideas guys, thanks. I think I'll do one bechamel and one other. The Artichoke, squash and turkey ones all sound good.

I've been wondering about doing a sort of mushroom/walnut pesto for one, possibly with bechamel.



apicius9 said:


> I am certainly not a proponent of vegetarian cuisine, but I made one using lentils and porcini mushrooms instead of meat because I had a few meat phobics visiting, and I actually liked it. The butternut squash one also sounds nice.
> 
> Stefan



I was thinking about lentils earlier. What do you do to them? Just rehydrate and add? I was thinking about maybe trying to make a semi-paste and spreading that between noodles or something.


----------



## cnochef (Feb 17, 2012)

Canned lentils are ready to use, you could make a paste with olive oil in your food processor or blender. Dry lentils in a bag will require an overnight soaking and simmering in liquid (perhaps chicken stock or tomato sauce) and a teaspoon of baking soda for 30 minutes or so.


----------

